# West Springfield, Massachusetts 01089 - Chevy fitment



## kelpike (Nov 28, 2004)

Will an 8 foot Western Minute Mount from a 2001 Chevy 2500 fit on a 2003 Chevy 2500 HD?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

You'll need to swap the grounding on the wiring, fairly easy. 01 is positive grounding, 03 is the 'normal' negative ground.

Mounts may work, depends. There was a 99-02 set then later they made a set designed for 03-10 that work back to 99. If the later set was installed they'd work, otherwise they wouldn't stick out far enough past the bumper. At least thats the story for Fisher, assume same on Western.

Admin - can you move this to Western forum instead of for sale?


----------

